# Stephen Bullen's site



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 19, 2004)

For who ever is interested, he just changed domains (altough www.bmsltd.ie is still working):

http://www.oaltd.co.uk/Default.htm

Note that there is a new version of the SmartIndenter and also check out the 'VBE Tools', very cool addin.


----------



## XL-Dennis (Oct 19, 2004)

CM Juan - Thanks for the heads up on it


----------

